# The Rooster Bait and Tackle in Rapid City, SD



## xcfish (Aug 20, 2012)

I went to the Black Hills of SD for a little trout action with some friends recently and stopped into the Rooster Bait and Tackle in Rapid City, a locally owned shop, for licenses, gear, and advice. They don't sell licenses and suggested that we go to another place for those and then come back. When I suggested that it would be good service to offer licenses to keep people in the store, I was told by the owner that it was the 21st century and I could do anything I wanted. I told him that was an odd thing to say, and he said that I and my friends never needed to come back. So Friends, you may want to consider somewhere else for your Black Hills fishing needs. Thanks


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Dakota Angler downtown is just the opposite. Great people, got my license online right there. Highly recommendation


----------

